# Stalling just above idle



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your tachometer, it sounds like your idle rpm's aren't high enough.
Check your manual, I set my idle rpm's while in the boat on the water, with the engine in forward gear.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont have a tach but that sounds like it may be a solution. How would I go about setting my idle rpm? Is there a switch or something? I dont know much of anything about motors.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Idle adjustment screw,
either on the shifter (older models)
on the carb on most models.
If you know very little about working on engines,
take it to a reputable outboard mechanic for a tune up.
If you can change a spark plug and follow instructions
then get the OEM Shop manual for your motor.
It'll show you what to do and how to do it.

OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Does it run fine otherwise? Only stalls when at idle in gear, after about 45 seconds? Probably idling too low if so.

On land with the flush muffs attched, I assume it idles just fine? With no backpressure and no engine load it should idle nice and low without stalling, but in the water, well that changes everything!


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes it runs fine other than the issue I'm speaking of. So I need to adjust the rpm it sounds like.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

So I have the manual.seloc. I have looked for idle adjustment and cannot find it. Is there a technical name I should look for? The closest thing I found was the IAC valve but I don't think thata what you are talking about. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

try carburetor, idle setting


----------

